# Q-Aid Event (Kookers Kare)



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2009)

This was over on the MABA board.  They are still looking for help if anyone is in that area of MD and can lend a hand.  The contact info is provided.



> Q-Aid (last year this was Kookers Kare - Mid Atlantic) is taking place October 2-3 at the Lutheran Church of St. Andrew, 15300 New Hampshire Ave, Silver Spring, MD. This is the same location at last year. Last we we cooked about 1,200 pounds of boston butts for the Capital Area Food Bank. This year we are hoping to have a ton raw weight. We need cookers as well as donations of rub, sauce or cash to enable us to pull of this event. I realize there are unfortunately a couple of contests on the same weekend (they were not on the KCBS calendar when we came up with the date). If you can help us out or if you would like further information please contact me at Q-Aid@live.com. I will be at New Holland Summer Fest if you would like to talk to me there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


----------

